# A part of me has died



## GSDBESTK9

This past Saturday I had to put my boy Mason (Ultro) to sleep. It was one of the hardest decisions I have ever had to make, but I didn't want him to suffer any more. Life can be so unfair some times, he was only 7, way too young, way too young!!! :teary: I miss my boy so much it hurts and tears don't make it any better, they just give me headaches but I can't help but cry. Mason is the reason my husband Dennis and I are together, the reason we met in the first place. Mason was a great dog, so easy, so loving, so gorgeous. I still can't believe he is gone. :teary:

I have put a little video together with some pictures of him for those of you who would like to see who he was...

My Dogs - CarolinaK9Photography's Photos | SmugMug

Till we meet again baby boy, I hope you know how much I loved you... :rip:


----------



## msvette2u

I am so very sorry...RIP Mason, you were a great dog...


----------



## Emoore

Oh my gosh Carolina, I'm so very very sorry. :hugs: I know you miss him so much.


----------



## LaRen616

I am so sorry about your loss.


----------



## kiya

I'm so sorry, I know how heart breaking it is.


----------



## Dooney's Mom

I am so sorry, 7 years is just not enough time, anytime less than an eternity is not enough either. Skye has been gone 5 years and I still cry over her. Just go ahead and cry.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I'm sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy. :hugs:


----------



## Caledon

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## NancyJ

So terribly sorry


----------



## Lilie

Big hugs to you! I'm so sorry to hear this!


----------



## Stosh

I'm so sorry, he was such a beautiful boy. There aren't enough tears


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Stosh said:


> There aren't enough tears


No there aren't. Thank you all.


----------



## jang

Your video shows he knew great love from you..I hope you find peace in knowing what a good life you gave him..I am sorry for you.
jan


----------



## Andaka

Sorry to hear about Mason. he will live on in your heart.


----------



## GSDLove

He was beatiful, I am sorry for your loss.

Mary


----------



## marielrowland

Carolina I am so very sorry for your loss. Mason had to have known how much he was loved, it is so apparent from your posts. Again so sorry.


----------



## Guardyan

Thank you for sharing your photo tribute - what a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry that your time together was cut short. Wishing you peace at this sad time and sending big hugs . .


----------



## clearcreekranch

Hugs and prayers.


----------



## DharmasMom

I am so sorry about Mason. They are never with us long enough. Never. Lots of hugs to you right now. RIP gorgeous boy.


----------



## natalie559

I am so sorry for your loss! Hugs to you.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

He was beautiful and he must be smiling down now knowing he is the one that brought you and your husband together. I know how heartbreaking it is. I am truly sorry for you loss. I know his years were short but how wonderful they were for him while he was here.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Mason


----------



## Pattycakes

So very sorry to hear that.  Hugs to you!


----------



## GSDLoverII

Carolina,
I am so sorry!
Believe me I feel your pain.
R.I.P. Ultro


----------



## Jelpy

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. He is running around with pain at the bridge, waiting to thank you for your willingness to bear pain so he would not have to. 

Jelpy


----------



## CarrieJ

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful boy.
I'm so sorry, for your tragic loss.


----------



## mssandslinger

so sorry for your loss!!


----------



## RocketDog

He was beautiful. No time is enough, but 7 years is not even close. I lost a beloved pet at 7 too. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Rerun

I am so so sorry.  I'll never forget his cute backwards tipping ear...he was one of my favorite puppies on the forum back when I was first here in 04


----------



## DnP

So very sorry to hear about your loss of Mason. The tribute you posted is absolutely beautiful. Sending you healing thoughts and cyber hugs!

:rip: Mason....


----------



## bocron

So sorry for your loss. I can completely feel your pain. 4 years ago this week I put to sleep, Java, my heart dog (the one who is in my avatar here, even though she's not a GSD ). Like your Mason, my Java was the reason my husband I met. Our marriage led us to a beautiful daughter (now 15) our dog training business and our DVG club. I was thinking the other day about how much she changed my life, how I moved up here to the country, how I have made some of the best friends in my life and how much I changed my training style all because of her. 
Hopefully one day soon, you will be able to look back at your time with Mason and smile, even though through tears. He was obviously loved and adored and was sent to you for a reason, the same way you were sent to him. 
These dogs of ours, what a wonderful journey, even when it's painful we wouldn't trade it for the world. 
Rest in Peace, Mason.

Annette


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you Annette and everyone else for the kind and conforting words. They do help, even if just a little bit.

The crematory place is supposed to pick him up today, I cannot wait to have his ashes with me along with his paw print. In a small way, it will be like he is back home with us again.


----------



## KZoppa

Im so sorry. He was a gorgeous boy. Take comfort in knowing he went knowing he so very loved he was and always will be. Beautiful video


----------



## selzer

I am so very sorry. Your video tribute was very nice.


----------



## tami97

Im so sorry for you loss. Our hearts and prayers go out to your and our family. RIP Mason


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I got a call from the cremation place, I have to choose a box. I have narrowed it down to two:










Or










I can't decide


----------



## PaddyD

Very sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## Jax08

I"m so sorry for your loss. What an incredibly, beautiful boy he is.


----------



## mysweetkaos

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Castlemaid

So sorry, 7 really is too young.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I am so very very sorry for your loss


----------



## Courtney

I'm so sorry


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

I'm so sorry for your loss. Seven is too young- it's not fair


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## LARHAGE

My heartfelt condolences, he looked like such a wonderful dog. I like the first box for your boy, it has a certain dignity. Hugs to you.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Yes, that is the box I ended up going with. Thank you all so much.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I just saw this thread and am late joining in. I wish there were words. I am so very sorry for your loss. 7 is much too young. My old girl is almost twice that age. I know our time together is running out and it makes me so sad. My husband won't even talk about the possibility of losing her. I'm glad you made the video. That is how my daughter handles her grief. Watch the video over and over and cry a lot. Remember the happy moments. Your boy would not want you to be sad. One day, you will be able to think of him and smile.

Big hugs!
Jan


----------



## Stella's Mom

So very sorry for your loss. Words are never enough to heal the heartache.
He was a beautiful beautiful dog and I hope he visits you often in your dreams.


----------



## shilohsmom

Oh Carolina, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Good_Karma

I'm so sorry for your loss. I think you made the right choice on the box for his remains.

I hope that the passage of time will help to heal your pain.


----------



## wolfstraum

I am sorry for your loss Carolina - Ultro can join Urro at the Bridge and wait for their loved ones together...I know how hard it is to accept the pain of losing them when we love them so much....to let them go shows our love for them....


Hugs....
Lee


----------



## Remo

Oh Carolina, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. So young, so sad. It seems so totally unfair to lose them at such a young age. 

You are in my thoughts. I hope he finds Remo and they can become friends.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I am so sorry, life is so unfair!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

So sorry for your loss. Run free beautiful boy, run free. :rip:


----------



## CaliBoy

How shocking to hear that your Mason has passed away. My very sincere and heartfelt condolences on losing him, and on the pain that is hovering over your home because of the void he leaves behind. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Your video and song were a beautiful tribute to Masion. My thoughts and prayers are w/ you and your husband.The loss of any beloved dog is difficult and Mason from your story and video was indeed loved and very specail. 
Maggi


----------



## Northern GSDs

My sincerest condolences on the loss of your beautiful boy  and thank you for sharing the lovely tribute. 

I just recently also had to say goodbye to my boy Brodie and my heart aches for him every day. Such a loss is never easy - they leave so many beautiful memories imprinted within us yet they also take a piece of us with them when they go - that little empty space in our hearts, while it will heal with time, will always be there. 

Sending you healing thoughts during this difficult time. :hugs:


----------



## dogsnkiddos

My deepest sympathy on your loss of Mason. Seven is far too young...but he will live forever in your heart and memories. My thoughts are with you


----------



## PaddyD

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Yes, that is the box I ended up going with. Thank you all so much.


Didn't want to say it but glad you made that choice. More dignified and masculine, just like your boy.


----------



## KSdogowner

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Hugs R.I.P. Mason


----------



## StryderPup

I am so sorry for your loss. Your video was amazing. That is the hardest thing about love....letting go.


----------



## fkeeley

Oh Carolina I'm so sorry for your loss. He might be gone from this earth but he is forever in your heart.


----------



## onyx'girl

May the memories help the heart heal.
Run Free handsome Mason :halogsd:


----------



## Powell

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. He was a beautiful boy !!! I look at Jolene and Mickey and will give them an extra hug tonight. They are now just 6 and right now I am worrying that they will outlive me. 


Powell


----------



## Debbieg

I am so sorry...... no words can help...


----------



## Wolfgeist

So, so sorry for your terrible loss. Sending warm thoughts to you and your family... my heart aches for you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I am so sorry, Carolina.


----------



## bianca

I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## GSDElsa

So sorry


----------



## Lynn_P

Carolina,
I'm just catching up on some of these threads.. I am so very sorry to read this one. They touch our hearts so deeply.. and the pain is great when they cross over. Sending positive energy your way... you are in my thoughts. RIP Mason.. run free!!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

How are you doing today, Carolina? I just have to say that I absolutely love the picture in your vid of you and Mason. You both have such gorgeous smiles. It is a truly joyous picture. Hold onto those happy memories.

Continued well wish and prayers for you during this difficult time.
Jan


----------



## Smithie86

I am sorry. Hardest thing.....


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you so much Jan for asking, and everyone else. I'm doing ok I guess, each day a little better. I too love that picture of him and it shows how loving he was. I just kneeled down next to him and he just rested his head on my chest all on his own. I'm so glad, I think it was Lynn, captured that moment. I think that might be the picture I will use for the paw frame. :wub:

I love you Mason!! Forever in my heart. :wub:


----------



## Beverly

*Deeply sorry for your loss...*

Carolina, I am new to this forum, but, like many of us, not new to the pain of your loss. I am deeply sorry to hear about Mason's untimely departure from your life - it is always so very hard, but worse when your beloved angel is in his prime. 

We lost our Beaumont (I) when he was only 14 months old. I remember it was February, over 10 years ago. My husband and I were literally in mourning for 2 months, and I didn't want another dog. It felt like the coldest, darkest winter of our lives. Without my knowledge, my husband contacted our breeder, and miraculously she happened to have a litter of pups from the exact same sire and dam as Beaumont. The breeder considered our situation a priority, and we were able to get a male from that litter. He was literally Beaumont's brother! "Beaumont II" brought the light back into our lives, and he is right here with me now in my kitchen as I write to you. 

They are like our children, and each is entirely unique and irreplaceable, like your Mason. The love in your heart for Mason will never die. You state that Mason was instrumental in bringing you and your husband together, and has been central to your lives. The love you and your husband have had together has been reflected back through Mason. It is like looking into a mirror, and feeling a warmth in return. You and your husband are still the source of love and warmth in your family, and need each other more than ever as you recover from this terrible pain. I hope you will soon heal enough to search for and bring another little angel like Mason back into your lives.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you Beverly for your kind words, you are very right, they are irreplaceable. So sorry for your loss of Beaumont so young, I guess I should feel lucky I had him for 7 years when others lost their beloved pet at a young age. I guess nothing can prepare us for loosing them, no matter how old.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

A friend of mine just posted this on Facebook and it brought tears to my eyes...

The Rainbow Bridge Welcoming Committee...


----------



## Stosh

I saw that on fb too and I was just about to post it for you. Such a bittersweet photo but one that captures how we all fee.


----------



## robinhuerta

Carolina.....I am so very sorry for your loss.
I too can relate....and tears still fall at a moments notice.
The loss of *special* friends will never get easier.....but I believe that time does help mend the wounds in our heart.
Know that others share in your loss....and we are always here to support you.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you Robin.


----------



## Jason L

Just saw this. Very sorry for your loss, Carolina.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you Jason, the vet just called me to give me the results of the necropsy. He assured me I did the right thing for Mason. I'm just glad he is no longer in pain or disconfort, but I miss my boy so much.


----------



## Betty

I'm so sorry Carolina, I just read this...

They really manage to take some of us with them when they leave don't they? I tell myself that they have to, in order to leave room for the part of them that will be with us forever....


----------



## deldridge72

Unfortunately it doesn't get any easier with time-it's been five years and all it takes is a photo or a memory and the pain's back and the tears flow. My girl was only four-she should still be at my side-she didn't ask to leave, but we were losing the battle . . .


----------



## SARAHSMITH

Thank you for sharing your video. It was so very beautiful.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Caroline, I hadn't realized you posted this here as well... I am so very sorry for your loss... it is never easy no matter how long or short they are with you.


----------



## ILOVEGSD

Carolina, Its Keith, I am just seeing this. Mostly I just look at the pictures on here. I am so sorry for your loss. Watching your vid had me in tears thinking of Attila. I know how it feels agonizing over the decision and trying to make sure you do right by them. It is nice that you loved him enough to do what you needed to do for him. I still miss my buddy everyday. Mason was a very pretty dog and I am sorry you lost him to young! Here is something Angie found online for me when Attila passed. You may have seen it before, but it was nice, so thought I would share it in case you hadn't. 

A Pet's Plea

If it should be that I grow frail and weak
And pain should keep me from my sleep
Then you muct do what must be done
For this, the last battle, can't be won.
You will be sad- I understand
Don't let your grief then stay your hand
For this day, more than all the rest
Your love and friendship stand the test.
We've had so many happy years
What is to come can hold no fears
You'd not want me to suffer, so
When the time comes, please let me go.
I know in time you too will see
It is a kindness you do to me
Although my tail, it's last has waved
From pain and suffering I've been saved.
Don't grieve that it should be you
Who has decided this thing to do
We've been so close, we two these years
Don't let your heart hold any tears.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you Keith, that was beautiful! By the way, Dennis showed me the picture of Attila's tattoo, it is amazing!! Now I know why you traveled so far to go to that guy.


----------



## valb

I just hate that we have to go through such heartache when they 
pass. It really hurts, but having them in our lives means we have
to face it.

People here have said they know how you feel, well, I do, too.
I lost my beloved Tamsen five years ago next March 15th. 
I still think about her all the time, and sometimes yes, still cry
about losing her.

I'm sorry you lost him, and hope you find comfort knowing that
others care and are thinking of you and all of his loved ones.


----------



## KZoppa

Just checking in to see how you're doing. Remember, Mason is waiting for the day he can be with you again. He'll be so excited to see you he wont be able to contain himself and i imagine you'll be tackled and drowned in sweet doggie kisses. Until then, he'll be watching over you wagging his tail like crazy! Sending hugs. 

That welcoming committee picture is amazing.


----------



## ILOVEGSD

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Thank you Keith, that was beautiful! By the way, Dennis showed me the picture of Attila's tattoo, it is amazing!! Now I know why you traveled so far to go to that guy.



Ahh, thanks so much!!


----------



## Karin

I'm so sorry, Caroline. It's so hard to make the decision that you did, but you did it out of your great love for him. I know how hard it is and I know how much it hurts to miss them so terribly. Remember the good times and know that he had a wonderful life with you.

Rest in Peace, Mason. :angel:


----------



## Kanesmommy2011

I am so so so very sorry that you are going through this. 
I can say i kinda know how you feel right now. 
My puppy (5 months old) jumped my fence last month and is now paralyzed and cant move his back legs. I took him to a specialist who said that he has a tumor on his spine and thats what caused the paralisis. So i will most likely have to put him to sleep also. 
Again im so sorry for your loss. Its never easy


----------



## anngie

I'm so sorry. He was so, so beautiful.
My Bandit passed away this yr at 8.


----------



## cindy_s

Oh, I just read this. I'm SO sorry for your loss. It is just unfair to lose a friend before their time.


----------



## London's Mom

So sorry for your loss. So sad, he was so young.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*My Mason is home again*


----------



## onyx'girl

Beautiful tribute to Mason. Thinking of you Carolina


----------



## NarysDad

GSDBESTK9 said:


> This past Saturday I had to put my boy Mason (Ultro) to sleep. It was one of the hardest decisions I have ever had to make, but I didn't want him to suffer any more. Life can be so unfair some times, he was only 7, way too young, way too young!!! :teary: I miss my boy so much it hurts and tears don't make it any better, they just give me headaches but I can't help but cry. Mason is the reason my husband Dennis and I are together, the reason we met in the first place. Mason was a great dog, so easy, so loving, so gorgeous. I still can't believe he is gone. :teary:


Carolina, I'm sorry to hear this sad news, We just lost our 8 year old male Sunday morning to lymphoma cancer and I do know how special these guys can be. I still expect him to round the corner and give us those sloppy kisses.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I'm very sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you Jane.


----------



## Catu

I am very sorry to read this. Even if late, this is a small gift for you:


_*Oda Al Perro*

El perro me pregunta
y no respondo.
Salta, corre en el campo y me pregunta
sin hablar
y sus ojos
son dos preguntas húmedas, dos llamas
líquidas que me interrogan
y no respondo,
no respondo porque
no sé, no puedo nada.

A campo pleno vamos
hombre y perro.

Brillan las hojas como
si alguien
las hubiera besado
una por una,
suben del suelo
todas las naranjas
a establecer
pequeños planetarios
en árboles redondos
como la noche, y verdes,
y perro y hombre vamos
oliendo el mundo, sacudiendo el trébol,
por el campo de Chile,
entre los dedos claros de septiembre.

El perro se detiene,
persigue las abejas,
salta el agua intranquila,
escucha lejanísimos
ladridos,
orina en una piedra
y me trae la punta de su hocico,
a mí, como un regalo.
Es su frescura tierna,
la comunicación de su ternura,
y allí me preguntó
con sus dos ojos,
por qué es de día,
por qué vendrá la noche,
por qué la primavera
no trajo en su canasta
nada
para perros errantes,
sino flores inútiles,
flores, flores y flores.
Y así pregunta
el perro
y no respondo.

Vamos
hombre y perro reunidos
por la mañana verde,
por la incitante soledad vacía
en que sólo nosotros
existimos,
esta unidad de perro con rocío
y el poeta del bosque,
porque no existe el pájaro escondido,
ni la secreta flor,
sino trino y aroma
para dos compañeros,
para dos cazadores compañeros:
un mundo humedecido
por las destilaciones de la noche,
un túnel verde y luego
una pradera,
una ráfa ga de aire anaranjado,
el susurro de las raíces,
la vida caminando,
respirando, creciendo,
y la antigua amistad,
la dicha
de ser perro y ser hombre
convertida
en un solo animal
que camina moviendo
seis patas
y una cola
con rocío.

Pablo Neruda_​


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Carolina,

I just came over here to read this. I had no idea you had lost Mason (Ultro) until you alluded to it on the other board. I just don't come over here very often and I am sorry to have missed this. 

I remember how excited you were to get him as a puppy and now to hear he is gone. I am so sorry. :hugs:

I don't think it ever gets any easier no matter how many times we go through it.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you Catu and Kathy. No it never does get any easier.


----------



## RebelGSD

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost the boy I raised from 8 weeks to cancer two years ago, way too early and I have still not recovered from the loss. He was such a huge part of my life. I know how it feels.

Mason had the best life with you and he was happy because of you. Sadly, there is a point when there is nothing else we can do for them to release them.

That is a beautiful poem.

Run free handsome Mason and watch over your mom.


----------



## elsie

i just found this...
I'm so sorry, Carolina. 
:hug::hug::hug:
i remember watching him grow up in pictures.


----------



## JazzyLuv

Please accept my condolences as well...We lost our beloved Jazzy almost a month ago, but it seems like just yesterday she was still here...Mason's tribute is beautiful...


----------



## selzer

That was a beautiful tribute. Your dog had a good life. It looks like he had a great life. It is too bad that he was only seven. But I think that you gave your dog a gift at the end, not permitting him to suffer a lot. 

I am really sorry, you can see how much you loved your boy. They are special. And I know about feeling that a part of you died. GSDs worm their way deep into our hearts, and losing them near enough breaks them. But it wouldn't hurt so bad, if it wasn't that good. 

Your boy was very beautiful.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you so much everyone. I miss him so much, he was such a great dog. Taken too soon.


----------



## mrsbuggs

So sorry for your loss, its a hard decison i am sure to make as we have to make that descison very soon ourselves. R.I.P Mason


----------



## elsie

beautiful tribute... perfect song selection
yes, Carolina, he knows how much you love him :wub:
like always, he's waiting, until it's time for you to come home.


----------



## Stella's Mom

My sincere condolences for the loss of your beautiful beautiful boy. I hope he comes to visit and comfort you in your dreams.


----------



## Stella's Mom

selzer said:


> That was a beautiful tribute. Your dog had a good life. It looks like he had a great life. It is too bad that he was only seven. But I think that you gave your dog a gift at the end, not permitting him to suffer a lot.
> 
> I am really sorry, you can see how much you loved your boy. They are special. And I know about feeling that a part of you died. GSDs worm their way deep into our hearts, and losing them near enough breaks them. But it wouldn't hurt so bad, if it wasn't that good.
> 
> Your boy was very beautiful.


So beautifully stated.


----------



## Loneforce

Thats a really nice dedication put together for Mason. Im sorry for your loss, He looked like a very good friend 'Rip'


----------



## SitUbuSit

I'm so sorry, Carolina. What a devastating loss for you and your family. 

That was a beautiful tribute for Mason. I loved so many of your pictures, but I think the Santa ones were my favorite. You can tell he was such a charmer.


----------



## llombardo

I avoided this post for a long time, but I just got done watching the video and it brought tears to my eyes. What a beautiful tribute for a beautiful dog. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sue Smart

I'm still crying for my Layla, how I wish I could think of her without tears. They give you so much and ask for so little. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## kbella999

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm sure you made the best decision for him even though it wasn't easy. Hugs to you.


----------

